# Cow-hocked kitten



## catte (Sep 22, 2010)

I adopted a female stray cat almost a year ago. One of the primary reasons why I joined the forum is because one of the kitties of my cat has cow-hocked legs and I needed some advice since the vet in my area seems ignorant about the issue. 

From what I have read on the internet so far, the condition does not seem to be that bad, since the kitty can walk, jump around, climb trees, run etc., however, the cow-hocks are noticeable. Kitty is now 4 months old and the legs appear to have straightened a bit since birth. My main worry is whether the back legs will become straight as the time passes on, with exercise, strengthening of the muscles or not? I read some pretty nasty things about health issues, arthritis and so on, later in the cat's life.

I hope someone can provide me with information and perhaps guidance on this.

Thanks


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

If this is a genetic conformation issue there is nothing that can be done to correct it. Generally, cats are pretty small but if you can also prevent the animal from becoming obese, that will certainly put less stress on their joints and create less issues in their later years.

I had three kittens from the same litter; 2bros/1sis. The sister's legs were nice and straight. One brother's legs were bowed out like a cowboy and the other brother's legs were cow-hocked and his hocks touched when he stood still. All three had great lives.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Sorry to sound ignorant, you mean bow-legged like this:

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_4vn24YA-Rc4/SX05zPZnk-I/AAAAAAAAAq4/BEzQFoKA_4M/s400/cow+hock.JPG

I am just trying to follow along here


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

_dweamgoil_, excellent sketch of a cow-hocked cat. It's always been my belief that this was a genetic defect, and is usually penalized in the show ring as being undesirable. For example in the CFA (Cat Fanciers' Assoc.) show standards for Persian and Manx, it's specifically noted _*"*Legs must be straight when viewed from behind"_. I haven't had a cow-hocked cat, so can't comment if there is a problem healthwise.


----------



## catte (Sep 22, 2010)

_dweamgoil_, yes, what I meant was bow-legged.

_Heidi n Q_, I'm glad to hear that no problems have arised later on with your cats.


----------



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

Hi. My Razzle is 16 and has been cow hocked all his life. If has never bothered him though. I agree with keeping the cat at a healthy weight. There is a difference between bow legged and cow hocked. Cow hocked is when the back legs are very close to together at the hocks and the paws are turned outward like in the picture. Bowed legged means the hocks are turned outward and the paws turn inward.

Kathy


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

My cat, Paizly, was born without her back legs (missing from below the middle section). Here are pictures of her.
If you do a Google search for "bionic cat", you'll find lots of articles about Oscar, who got his legs cut off by a combine, but he got prosthesis. I don't have enough money to do that for Paizly.

She does okay with getting around. Can't jump, and 'scoots' more than really walks. Her tail is VERY thick and muscular, as she uses that as sort of a crutch/rudder, and has basically turned into an extra walking limb.
I was going to get her one of those little carts/pet wheelchairs... but she's very skittish, and I figured she'd think the thing was attacking/chasing her. You're not supposed to leave those on all the time anyway, because they can cause pressure sores. So I didn't bother "wasting" $200+ on it.

I do think she has arthritis now (she's 10 years old), as she doesn't move around as much anymore and slower than before. So I've started giving her medication for it... was giving Cosequin, but I think I'll switch to SynFlex.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I think I *loves* you and your Paizly! 0_o What a sweet kitty-girl, and you too for taking her in and saving her from such a debilitating handicap. 
_I wonder if mamma-kitty accidentally chewed off the feet/tail when cleaning the placenta from her newborn ... *shudders!* ... but thinks you are Paizly's angel!_


----------

